

Cracking open the StarWars BB-8 droid - IraqCombatVet
http://www.cnet.com/news/sphero-bb-8-teardown-reveals-the-cool-robot-tech-inside-this-fun-star-wars-toy/

======
IraqCombatVet
This is definitely the droid I'm looking for. ; )

